# What form should I do???



## karatekid1975 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey all, 

I was going to put this in the TKD forum, but it's related to a TSD hyung, so I'm putting it here. 

I am attending a tourny in October. It's an open gig (mainly TKD, though). I want to do a pyung hyung, not a TKD form. I want to do pyung ahn e dan. Someone on the another forum said that is too basic for my rank. Ok, Pyung ahn e dan is a 6th gup hyung in my old TSD dojang and I'm a 2nd gup. But Pyung ahn e dan is dear to my heart for several reasons. When I was a green belt (6th gup) in TSD, I was going through medical situations, and family problems. And that form took me a long time to learn. I just re-learned it (except for technique "spicing" LOL). I really want to do that hyung, because it means so much to me.

Anyways, I was wondering what you TSD folks feel about this? Should I go ahead with Pyung ahn e dan, or do Taegeuk chil (7) jang?

Thanks in advance  Tang Soo!


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 15, 2005)

Forms competitions are subjectively judged.  If you want to win, you should do the most difficult form of the current art that you are practicing.  Do the form and do it your best.  If you don't care about winning and want to follow your heart, do pyung ahn ee dan.  I know this post reeks of politics, but that, IMO, is how it is.  

I would follow my heart...  

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Kempogeek (Sep 15, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Forms competitions are subjectively judged.  If you want to win, you should do the most difficult form of the current art that you are practicing.  Do the form and do it your best.  If you don't care about winning and want to follow your heart, do pyung ahn ee dan.  I know this post reeks of politics, but that, IMO, is how it is.
> 
> I would follow my heart...
> 
> upnorthkyosa


I couldn't agree more. If I was doing forms in a tournament, I would want to do a kata that I was most comfortable with. Whether it was good enough to win or not is not important to me. As long as I was happy with my performance in #1 priority for me. Good luck in October and let us know how it went......Steve


----------



## karatekid1975 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks guys  I agree that I should follow my heart. I thought about it long and hard last night after I posted this thread. I decided to go ahead with Pyung ahn e dan  

As far as winning, no it's not important to me (this time ... next tourny in Nov is a closed tourny. I HAVE to do TKD, and I'll be out to win LOL). I never expect to win, it just happens sometimes. I just do my thing, and hope for the best.


----------



## searcher (Sep 23, 2005)

As long as you do it with focus and intensity, your form of choice will not fail you.   Clean, crisp techniques and solid stances always get high scores.   Pour yourself into it and you will do great.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 6, 2005)

whos event are u going to?


----------



## karatekid1975 (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry TallAdam, I haven't been here in a while (the Korean forum, anyways). I ended up not going anyways


----------

